# Brandungsangeln auf Rügen



## Nailuj (15. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, ich fahr im Mai nächsten Jahres das erste mal nach Rügen. Ich bin da in der nähe von Bergen also auch in der nähe von Lauterbach. Wo kann ich da am besten Brandungsangeln machen un mit was also Köder und Montage? Wäre echt gut wenn ihr mir en pa Tipps geben würdet.


----------



## Inselprinz(Rügen) (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Rügen*

hallo

also Das Brandungsangeln auf Rügen, kann an fast allen Ostseestränden der Insel betrieben werden.das Ostsee Angeln ist vielversprechend, denn hier lassen sich vorallem Dorsch, Meeräsche, Meerforelle, Scholle und Steinbutt überlisten. Ich selber benutze Brandungsruten in den Längen von 3,60 bis 4,50, mit 100 - 250g Wurfgewicht . Vorallem bei starker Brandung sind stabile Ruten von Vorteil, denn so kann man Bisse besser erkennen.Besonders in der kalten Jahreszeit, von Oktober bis März, lohnt sich ein Angeltrip an Rügens Ostseestrände um den Dorschen nachzustellen.Die wärmeren Monate von April bis September hingegen, bieten optimale Bedingungen um Flundern, Schollen und Steinbutts aus der Brandung zu ziehen. Der gebräuchlichste Köder ist der Wattwurm, der in den Angelgeschäften auf Rügen (Bergen) eigentlich zu jeder Zeit gekauft werden kann.müssen aber bis zu 2 Tage vorbestellt werden. gute Angelstellen sind zb. im Nördlichen Teil Der Insel zb. (Kap Arkona ,[SIZE=-1] Glowe , Am Strand an der Schabe , Juliusruh)#:[/SIZE]


----------



## goldennail (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Rügen*

Hallo,

ich wollte demnächst auch mal nach Rügen zum Brandungsangeln fahren und wollte irgendwo zwischen Glowe und Juliusruh "angreifen". Wie sind eure Erfahrungen dort? Wo angelt man dort am besten? Wo parkt man?


----------



## Inselprinz(Rügen) (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Rügen*

Hallo goldennail

Der Ostseestrand der Schaabe zwischen Glowe und Juliusruh ist empfehlenswert. 10 Km Sand und Meer pur!
hauptsächlich Dorsch, Flunder, Scholle,aber auch Meerforellen
Parkplätze sind an der ganzen Strecke zu finden. (Tip) Eine Wathose sollte zur Ausrüstung zählen.um den köder weiter draussen zu positionieren . !!(Sandbänke)!!

schöne Grüße


----------



## Monti1860 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Rügen*

Moin, 
bin mit meiner Frau
in der Woche vor Ostern auf Rügen.
wäre über Tipps wo man Angeln kann dank bar.

Gruss Dennis


----------

